# Sony A99 BestBuy Price Drop $2299



## vipgraphx (Mar 4, 2014)

Hmmmm BestBuy has a price drop in the sony A99. Only $2299 WOW  thats about $500 cheaper..You think something new is coming soon?

a99 - Best Buy


I have been going back and forth between the A7 and A99 maybe its time to jump on this price dropOnly if it had Eye AF like the A7 :er:


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 4, 2014)

vipgraphx said:


> Hmmmm BestBuy has a price drop in the sony A99. Only $2299 WOW thats about $500 cheaper..You think something new is coming soon?
> 
> a99 - Best Buy
> 
> ...



Woohoo!

Say.. Vipgraphx.. while were on the subject, can I borrow $2309?

Lol


----------



## Derrel (Mar 4, 2014)

vipgraphx said:


> Hmmmm BestBuy has a price drop in the sony A99. Only $2299 WOW  thats about $500 cheaper..You think something new is coming soon?
> 
> a99 - Best Buy
> 
> ...



It's still one of Sony's best cameras ever. Kirk Tuck uses it when he's not dinking around with smaller format mirrorless cameras; he refuses to buy an a7 or a7r, and he owns a lot of mirrorless cameras and lenses. He's one of the web's biggest full-time professional commercial photographers, and he still relies on his a99 an its lens set for his most-demanding jobs. Do I think something new is coming? NO. I think the a99 is probably being end-of-life'd, and the price cut to clear the channel of remaining inventory. Sony has already announced that they plan to shift emphasis to the FE mount.


----------



## vipgraphx (Mar 4, 2014)

For me, since I do not make a living off photography once I get just a few lenses, I am good to go. If I did decide to do family portraits again the lens choice I would want to use I probably would all ready have gotten. I would be interested in 16-35,50,85 and maybe the 135. 

So either end of shelf life or something new. I know that they are 1 FF that is supposed to pop up this year from what their timeline shows and its not supposed to be a FE/E mount camera.


----------



## vipgraphx (Mar 4, 2014)

vipgraphx said:


> Hmmmm BestBuy has a price drop in the sony A99. Only $2299 WOW  thats about $500 cheaper..You think something new is coming soon?
> 
> a99 - Best Buy
> 
> ...




You sure can and I have no problem helping out a fellow user,  all I will ask is if I can borrow you for chores and yard work


----------



## ConradM (Mar 4, 2014)

Derrel said:


> vipgraphx said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmm BestBuy has a price drop in the sony A99. Only $2299 WOW  thats about $500 cheaper..You think something new is coming soon?
> ...



There's an Alpha series announcement coming soon. Rumors are that the next gen of DSLT's will have the hybrid AF tech in the a6000.


----------



## vipgraphx (Mar 4, 2014)

Yeah that would be cool super fast AF. 

I met this guy who shoots with the a99 and he has a very very nice portfolio. He also gives classes on photography , flash photography , lighting set up. I was very impressed with his work and he swears by sony he used to shoot canon.


----------



## Fox_Racing_Guy (Mar 4, 2014)

New 4K, Full Frame, FZ or A mount on the way. 
(SR4) 4K FF camera with FZ mount and A-mount or E-mount adapter (SR3) has 2 axis IBIS. | sonyalpharumors 

Say hello to a $10,000 FZ mount lens  
Sony SCL-Z18X140 FZ Mount 14X Power Zoom Lens SCL-Z18X140 B&H


----------



## vipgraphx (Mar 4, 2014)

Checked out your links. I wonder if that first one is legit, kinda looks photoshoped, but would be cool. Wonder what the price tag will be.


----------



## Kolia (Mar 6, 2014)

vipgraphx said:


> Hmmmm BestBuy has a price drop in the sony A99. Only $2299 WOW  thats about $500 cheaper..You think something new is coming soon?
> 
> a99 - Best Buy
> 
> ...



Get it directly from Sony and you also have a free grip...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

